# How to photogragh a shine?



## Hillbilly (Feb 24, 2009)

When I try to catch a shine to show off a finish it takes me bout 10 pics to get one. Then I believe it was just luck. Not that my pens dont shine....well some of them dont....OK....I had one to shine! But I wanted to take a good picture and show you all.:smile-big:

I didnt know weather to turn off the flash and put a light on it. It seemed when the flash went off it took the light off the angle that I was shining on it....Am I making any sense.

Whats the best way to show off a pens finish and still see see the details of wood?


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 25, 2009)

Brian,

Have a look at today's trivia question (birthday bash, trivia constest, 25 feb trivia) and hunt down an answer to the question. That way, you'll have 2 chances at an awesome prize AND you'll have an answer to your question.

It just don't get any better'n that 

Cheers!

Gary


----------

